# [solucionado]Teclado responde con retraso bajo X/kde

## papu

Hola de nuevo, vuelvo a explicarme tras verificar exactamente lo que ocurre ya que primero crei que no funcionaba pero lo que hace es responder con cada pulsación con bastante retraso. Esto paso de un día para otro, funcionaba bien y luego me  hace la tontería esta.

El teclado me funciona bien fuera de las X y  hasta cuando entro  usuario en la pantalla de KDM(me permite escribir ahí) pero una vez dentro el teclado responde a las teclas solo si mantengo  apretada la teclas  un rato( 1sg aprox.) de lo contrario no escribe nada, al salir en consola vuelve a funcionar bien. Mirando el xorg.0.log no queda muy clara su detección de todas formas.

¿Alguna idea al respecto?

 *Quote:*   

> sys-fs/udev-163(extras)

 

 *Quote:*   

> x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.13.2
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.5.0
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> media-libs/mesa
> 
>      Installed versions:  7.9[1](classic gallium gles llvm nptl video_cards_radeon)
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> x11-libs/libdrm
> 
>      Installed versions:  2.4.22!t(libkms video_cards_radeon)
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> x11-base/xorg-server
> 
>      Installed versions:  1.9.0.901(ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib)
> 
> 

 

xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> hSection "ServerLayout"
> 
>     Identifier  "aticonfig-Layout[all]"
> 
>     Screen      "Screen0"
> ...

 

xorg.0.log

saludos, adéu.

----------

## cameta

Dos causas se me ocurren de golpe:

1º Que haya un programa que este consumiendo recursos de manera masiva 

2º Que hayas tocado algo en alguno de los menus de accesibilidad como las teclas lentas.

----------

## papu

 *cameta wrote:*   

> Dos causas se me ocurren de golpe:
> 
> 1º Que haya un programa que este consumiendo recursos de manera masiva 
> 
> 2º Que hayas tocado algo en alguno de los menus de accesibilidad como las teclas lentas.

 

es alucinante hace un par de dias que como le doy al teclado y no va creia que no funcionaba, al ver que funciona miré las opciones de teclado pero o miré las de accesibilidad y ciertamente estaba ACTIVADO, yo no active eso jjajaja, que fuerte!

muchas gracias por recordarme algo tan simple.

Bueno al menos todo esto ha servido para que me decida a poner el driver libre de radeon , hasta ahora usaba el binario y realmente funciona aunque de momento sin 3d a la espera salga nuevos pronto con soporte gallium3d algo que me interesa enormemente,  y también he aprovechado para trastear de nuevo con la configuracion via xorg.conf.

Y hablando del xorg.conf, ¿se puede vaciar totalmente usando udev ? o por el contrario hay que tener digamos al menos configurado el drivers gráfico o alto por el estilo...

saludos, adéu.

----------

